# And it continues..7 dead some from FOOD not treats from truthaboutpetfood.com reports



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Seven Dead Pets in Five Days



> Last night, I listened to a Blog Talk Radio Show (Health & Harmony Radio Network) with guest Arthur Evangelista Ph.D. - former FDA investigator. He shared numerous personal experience stories of - shall I say - FDA ulterior motives. Such as why the FDA does investigate or take action on some things and why they seem to ignore others. I called in at about three fourths way into the show and asked Dr. Evangelista about the Chinese jerky treat issue. Specifically if he would make a guess as to why there have been hundreds (if not thousands) of deaths related to these imported jerky treats and no recall. He said...
> 
> (paraphrasing)...
> _The FDA doesn't make this information public because if consumers knew they would rebel against the manufacturer (China); especially considering the political climate we have with China now, they wouldn't want that. The FDA - rather than taking the consideration of the animal's health first (or human health) - they think politics first._


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow. Just wow. Priorities are skewed in our modern "civilization".


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

this is very sad


----------



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

Of course politicians don't want the fda rocking the boat with China, they hold most of our debt! Today I saw in my fda email, lipstick has lead in it. Funny it was all over tv this morning, but not a mention in any news outlet after at least 6 months of dogs getting sick on treats made in China! Makes you wonder what tidbits are in our food, someone here on the forum mentioned that 90% of vitamin C in the US comes from China. Imagine what that could be in our vitamins, juices, cereal etc..... Sorry but don't get me started on stuff from China, I just bought a new fairly expensive coffee pot made in China and as I lifted it out of the maker to pour, the handle fell off spilling boiling coffee all over! Luckily no kids or dogs were underfoot.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

greyshadows said:


> Of course politicians don't want the fda rocking the boat with China, they hold most of our debt! Today I saw in my fda email, lipstick has lead in it. Funny it was all over tv this morning, but not a mention in any news outlet after at least 6 months of dogs getting sick on treats made in China! Makes you wonder what tidbits are in our food, someone here on the forum mentioned that 90% of vitamin C in the US comes from China. Imagine what that could be in our vitamins, juices, cereal etc..... Sorry but don't get me started on stuff from China, I just bought a new fairly expensive coffee pot made in China and as I lifted it out of the maker to pour, the handle fell off spilling boiling coffee all over! Luckily no kids or dogs were underfoot.


Oh no. You OK? I know that hurt. That will make you hate China even more.


----------



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm fine, thanks. Actually was more worried about my dogs underfoot! Ever looked recently for a coffee maker not made in China? They don't exist!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

greyshadows said:


> I'm fine, thanks. Actually was more worried about my dogs underfoot! Ever looked recently for a coffee maker not made in China? They don't exist!


Pretty much any small appliance, and electronics, are no longer manufactured anywhere in the US. I went to the bitter end, hunting down the ones made in the USA until they disappeared.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

So why didn't they mention the pet foods implicated? That would be good information to share with dog owners who feed dog food.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

kathylcsw said:


> So why didn't they mention the pet foods implicated? That would be good information to share with dog owners who feed dog food.


I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

xellil said:


> Pretty much any small appliance, and electronics, are no longer manufactured anywhere in the US. I went to the bitter end, hunting down the ones made in the USA until they disappeared.


I think that is a huge part of the problem with this country. We depend on China for everything. We need to create jobs here for everything we buy from China, and get our economy moving. But I know that is much harder done than said. Its just so damn frustrating to me.


----------



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

On the "truth about dogfood" website they say they can't yet release the names of products for fear of lawsuits.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

kathylcsw said:


> So why didn't they mention the pet foods implicated? That would be good information to share with dog owners who feed dog food.


Good question. I'll email and see if I get a reply.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

This makes me sick. This country is going down the tubes.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

greyshadows said:


> On the "truth about dogfood" website they say they can't yet release the names of products for fear of lawsuits.


Funny they mentioned the name of the treats with no recalls. This one must be Mars or somebody big.


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

The article mentioned going to consumer affairs, so I went to check it out and it was kind of weird. I just checked Beneful, Purina, and Iams, but all three had a lot of consumer complaints for Feb and Jan 2012. A lot were reporting the same symptoms vomiting, diarrhea, lethargic/weak, and some were very thirsty, which is very similar to the symptoms mentioned for the chicken jerky treats.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Dame Forest Mars, I'll get my sister after him He is buying Ranches where my sister and her husband live, but I'm guessing he won't be back till spring when they brad. She say's he isn't so bad of a guy but do they have to ruin everything?


----------



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

This all makes me so sad. I have relatives who worked 40 years or so ago for Purina (back when they were Purina Mills) and they produced food for them. They were such a good company, they allowed them and their families in to tour anytime they wanted, and were proud of their pet food lines. They treated workers great and seemed to take such interest in them and their pets.. Now after all the acquisitions and Harvard MBA's they hide in secrecy. Won't admit anything went wrong, take blame or even help if they aren't at fault. They could afford to put out quality products along with their usual food but they don't. Really sad how the mighty have fallen.... I imagine the Mars family is the same.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

xellil said:


> Pretty much any small appliance, and electronics, are no longer manufactured anywhere in the US. I went to the bitter end, hunting down the ones made in the USA until they disappeared.


Yeah it's really hard... I know my mom spent months looking for a electric razor that wasn't made in China... found one (mostly) made in Ireland. Hasn't let us down. 

Its too difficult with human food to know where it came from... X% of it could be from China and it would still be able to say that it is from the US or Canada. It's very frustrating. Especially with prepared fish products, a lot of those seem to come from China these days. I'm finding i'm sticking to a few known brands.


----------



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

Maybe pet and human foods, heck all products, should have a breakdown of where everything comes from like new cars do on their stickers nowadays. Or at least the percentage and where everything comes from.


----------



## Imgliniel (Sep 1, 2011)

greyshadows said:


> Maybe pet and human foods, heck all products, should have a breakdown of where everything comes from like new cars do on their stickers nowadays. Or at least the percentage and where everything comes from.


gawd I wish! That would be awesome! But it is never gonna happen. My friend and I were just discussing this regarding cloths. Why pay for custom or hand made etc etc etc when you can get it for cheap from china? (said exceptionally sarcastically)


----------

